# Discharge



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hope this isn't a stupid question but is cream discharge normal through pregnancy I am at 5 weeks at the moment.

Thanks
Ally
x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, normal

Jan


----------

